# PC Lighting for Biocube



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

My 10K Daylight just went out, so I'm wondering where I can purchase this light besides BA since they charge around $40 for them. In store prefer over online purchase but I saw on intank they only cost $17 for either 10k or actinic + shipping.

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

try SUM, but not sure if they have a short ones. Call them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Should be in stock at SUM, if not they can be ordered. Call first.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

MOPs has them.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome thanks!

Gonna stock up a few bulbs just incase now.... 

Got a few places to call and check out I guess.

Quick question about the lights... So this what I read on the coralife website:
"With a spectral peak at 420 nanometers, actinic lamps promote photosynthesis and cause corals to fluoresce in beautiful glowing colors."

So what is the point of the 10K Daylight?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

do you really want a purple aquarium 24/7? the 10K normalizes the colour and also provides other spectrum of lighting.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> do you really want a purple aquarium 24/7? the 10K normalizes the colour and also provides other spectrum of lighting.


I like the purple 

So I'll be getting some bulbs from NT as you suggested and its a great price.
How well the bulbs will work, guess time will tell.

Wasn't sure what the difference is between the UVL Combo (Actinic White/454nm) and UVL Dual Actinic (420nm/454nm)

Anyone help me out on that one?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i would only assume that the 2 rows in each bulb have different colours?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Just order 2 bulbs since my 10k daylight went out yesterday, hope my tank can survive with just actinic for now.


----------

